# waxed cheese



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

if I were to make cheese and coat it with wax does it have to be kept in the fridge or just stored in a cool dry place and for how long

thanks ever so much


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

that would entirely depend on the type of cheese...not enough information to give an answer....ambient temperature and humidity of this " cool dry place " ?


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

would make soft goat cheese and mozzarella was hoping if they were stored in wax they would age and as for the storage it is in the house in a spare room kept closed off, dark and cool low humidity


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Soft cheese generally doesn't get aged...save for certain mold ripened ones..and then they do not get waxed...
Mozzarella doesn't generally get aged either....if you want to keep some mozz for a period of time you can freeze it.
I honestly can't imagine a dark closed off room being suitable for cheese again...ambient temperatures need to be more around a 50 degree range...humidity dependent on the types of cheese you are storing. Provolone is similar to mozz...it can be smoked and will form a rind that wouldn't need to be waxed for storing but again we get back to the same issue of temperatures.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

thankyou very much answered my question too chancy to do what I was thinking about


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can freeze some soft cheeses and mozzarella.


----------

